# Road Trip!!



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

So I'll be doing a Road Trip Saturday December 6th to a few shops and places. I have three spots available in my car to take people and ample amount of room to store corals and dry goods in the back of the car.

*Things you will need:*
Awake when I pick you up!
Ability to possibly have a beer or two on the way
Cash! (very important to buy corals)
A good attitude

*Destinations:*
BigShow
Coral Reef Shop
Canada Corals

If there are any other places you would like to stop just PM me and we'll chat. Also if anyone out there wants us to stop at their place just PM me


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

This is a 2 day road trip, right, as you are coming to our place on the 7th? 

I would love to join you, but I will be cleaning tanks in preparation for the party! Sigh!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

sign me up


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

One seat left!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

All full! Can't wait to get some new stuff


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

You doing a live tweet off the road trip? Can we follow along for those of us left behind?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks so much for organizing this! Can't wait


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

is this still happening tomorrow? please let me know


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes! I've just been to busy to answer anyone 
Can you subway it to my house for 1pm? Then I'll drop you off after. 
Rob and Paul I'll pick you guys up around 1:30


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Great - thank you! My memory is failing me these days :/ 
See you tomorrow!


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> Yes! I've just been to busy to answer anyone
> Can you subway it to my house for 1pm? Then I'll drop you off after.
> Rob and Paul I'll pick you guys up around 1:30


-
Great. See you then .
-


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

rburns24 said:


> -
> Great. See you then .
> -


Roger, shoot me a text when you're on the way.


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

that was fun, thanks to Dave for organizing it and doing the driving.

Love my clam baby.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
Had a great time with good company. An excellent day. Thanks much Dave .
-


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Had a great day and the next road trip we will try to hit a few more shops.

Sorry to Dan at canada corals for not making it there. Next trip we will hit CC first


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks for a great day! It's so nice to have people to talk to about my tank who don't get bored after more than 30 seconds! Some great and unexpected wish list finds. Already looking forward to the next trip - how about boxing day?!


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

*Come on!!*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Mad props to Marg for forcing me to buy a stupidly insane mushroom!!! 

This is literally how the conversation went:

Me: I spent my budget already at Dave's and we still have a few places to go
Marg: Did you see this mushroom?
Me: I'll take it


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> Mad props to Marg for forcing me to buy a stupidly insane mushroom!!!
> 
> This is literally how the conversation went:
> 
> ...


-
Sounds reasonable.
-


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*road trip*

Sounds like a typical dave move......lol
kudos for dave for arranging a road trip good on ya dude...


----------

